# nfs server problem

## zojas

i put this line in /etc/exports:

/usr/local 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(ro,no_root_squash)

and then started the portmap, nfs, and nfs mount services, but when i try to mount the nfs volume on a remote machine, i get this error:

mount: RPC: Program not registered

i'm assuming i need to set some permissions in something similar to a hosts.allow file, but i don't know where.

thanks

----------

## Guest

On the localhost what does 'exportfs' show?

----------

## zojas

ok, it works now!

here's what i did:

i set my /etc/exports file correctly, like i listed above.

then in /etc/rc.conf and /etc/conf.d/nfs i set the lines that said NFSSERVER to yes.

then i made sure nfsmount, nfs, and portmap were all stopped.

then i typed this:

/etc/init.d/nfsmount stop

/etc/init.d/nfs stop

/etc/init.d/portmap stop

/etc/init.d/portmap start

/etc/init.d/nfs start

Something must not have seen all the changes until i shut all the servers down and restarted them.

----------

## Cr0t

thX dude... I had the same problem  :Laughing: 

----------

